# Lowrance Elite 5



## WeedWhacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello All,

New to the forum. Bought a 1989 16 ft Sea Nymph with a 25 Johnson a few weeks ago. Will post some pics when I figure out what the "post pics instructions" mean.

A friend gave me a Lowrance Elite 5 for the boat .....Nice! Does not include pedestal, power cord, transducer or speed/temp sensor or cord...... Not Nice.

So here's where I'd like to get your opinion. By the time I spend the money to make this FF operational, would I have been wiser to just buy a new FF for the same $200 to $250 ? It appears that the unit is discontinued.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm assuming this is a chirp or hdi unit. These units are still available from retailers but are being phased out by the new Hook series. I haven't seen any in that price range but I have seen some pop up on eBay for not too much more. This is a GPS unit so it measures the speed through the head unit and water temp through the transducer. The power harness should be available for roughly $30-40ish. Transducer will probably run $100-120. And the mounting base should be about $25 or you could upgrade to a Ram mount for not much more. 

Congrats on your new boat and welcome to the forum!


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 22, 2016)

they are still available, possibly at cabela's and bps, but you're right about it costing some $$ to get it working. Check out CL, and other fishing forums, like crappie dot com, walleye central dot com and any others you can think of/find as they always have used units FS by members. buying new power cord/xducer will be some $$ so go used if all possible. You might be able to find another unit for just a bit more $$ than the parts you need. GL


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 22, 2016)

WeedWhacker said:


> Hello All,
> 
> New to the forum. Bought a 1989 16 ft Sea Nymph with a 25 Johnson a few weeks ago. Will post some pics when I figure out what the "post pics instructions" mean.
> 
> ...




:WELCOME: good luck


----------



## Wallijig (Jan 22, 2016)

you may be able to get them directly from Lowrance if can not find in stores

https://store.navico.com/Default.aspx


----------



## WeedWhacker (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks all for the replies. Have never owned a boat or fish finder before. What grabbed my attention was the screen size of the unit and the fact that it has a color display. After reading about CHIRP and all the wonderful things it does, I feel I may be making a poor choice tryng to fix up old technology. Thanks again.


----------



## TNtroller (Jan 25, 2016)

While the unit may be "old" technology, the newer models/units will still have 2d and gps functions which have not changed. The chips used in the unit you have may be "old" or slower but basically the same technology. You should be able to find the power cord/transducer for ~$150 total used, again check CL and the fishing forums. This time of year is the best time to find used equipment as lots of people upgrade around xmas time due to sales and such.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 26, 2016)

i have 1 with down imaging. im not impressed. i do like the gps. seems like the more stuff i buy the less fish i catch. good luck


----------



## Bigwrench (Jan 26, 2016)

Since it was given to you, you wont be out anything if it works . The cables are available
Here is the owners manual if you don't already have it 
https://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/US/MARK-ELITE_SONAR-COMBO_OM_EN_988-10161-001_w.pdf
Heres a brochure 
This second link I cant seem to get to work but you may just have to copy and paste it in your browser 

https://www.lowrance.com/Root/Lowrance-Documents/2010_~[Mark]~-Elite_Brochure0810_lowres.pdf


----------



## mrdrh99 (Feb 22, 2016)

Check out the raymarine dragonfly units.... I think you could find a new or used unit with GPS and chirp for about the same $ that you're looking at in getting that Lowrance unit working.,..... Plus I'm sure you could get a good $75-100 on eBay for the head unit you have now. It's at least worth a thought.


Side note: check your local Walmart... I just scored a Lowrance elite 4x hdi on clearance for $69... Over in the stereo cases.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Feb 22, 2016)

Here ya go.... I'd love to have this unit
https://www.anchorexpress.com/Raymarine-Dragonfly-4PRO-CHIRP-Sonar-GPS-DownVision-E70294-US?gclid=CjwKEAiAgKu2BRDu1OGw3-KXokwSJAB_Yy2Qpw3h5oB0O3MmXOmc7A2B1dts5ykqtq3tSVcUkpIIaRoC1kHw_wcB


----------



## Infidelparatrooper (Feb 25, 2016)

I have the Dragonfly 4 Pro and love it. Great unit and very easy to use. Also came with a free year of map updates from Navionics.


----------

